# Game tomorrow...?



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2012)

HID and The Boy are away till Sunday.
I'm supposed to be working tomorrow morning but the Spotty Youth has just cancelled so I'm Free - to quote Mr Humphries......

Anyone got room for a not so small one.....?
Any time tomorrow.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd have said you could come up to Belton Park to join Greg, Myself and my soon-to-be Bro-In-Law....but Greg PM'd me last night saying a mate of his is joining us. 

I realise this is of no help to you whatsoever :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry Ian first comp of the seasom tomorrow. Can't wait for the 0.1 !! Hope you get a game, and like Jon no help whatsoever ! Oh it is not a conspiracy from those that played on the forum day with you. We all said how much we enjoyed your company.


----------



## The19thHole (Feb 17, 2012)

Where do you normally play Imurg? I may be up for a round.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2012)

Would love to Imurg, but playing sunday and now monday, HID would go bonkers if i played tomorrow as well.


----------



## TXL (Feb 17, 2012)

PM sent Ian.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2012)

TXL said:



			PM sent Ian.
		
Click to expand...

Ian, whatever you do, however long it takes to get there, accept Anthony's offer! Camberley is worth the trip. Just don't forget your walking boots!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ian, whatever you do, however long it takes, accept Anthony's offer! Camberley is worth the trip. Just don't forget your walking boots! 

Click to expand...

Just replied in the positive!

Thanks to everyone else but Camberley - here I come!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ian, whatever you do, however long it takes to get there, accept Anthony's offer! Camberley is worth the trip. Just don't forget your walking boots! 

Click to expand...

yup couldnt agree more, and your hiking gear, some of them hills are a drag, but worth it, an awesome course


----------



## The19thHole (Feb 17, 2012)

can anybody join in?


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2012)

Just make sure Anthony tells you where the hidden pond is.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Just replied in the positive!

Thanks to everyone else but Camberley - here I come!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:

You will love it mate. Make sure you grab some lunch while you're there. The food is top notch. 

Best take an oxygen tank in the boot though eh, might need to top up on your oxygen levels post-round


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Just make sure Anthony tells you where the hidden pond is.

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Just make sure Anthony tells you where the hidden pond is.

Click to expand...

I had one in my group do that too....... a peach of a drive, bang up the middle when everyone else is armed with a hybrid... DOH!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			:whoo:



Best take an oxygen tank in the boot though eh, might need to top up on your oxygen levels post-round 

Click to expand...

Good point, as you know how much fitter and younger than you I am Ian, and even I was a little puffed at times.


----------



## TXL (Feb 17, 2012)

richart said:



			Good point, as you know how much fitter and younger than you I am Ian, and even I was a little puffed at times. 

Click to expand...

I hate to think what you guys would make of somewhere like Hindhead or Old Thorns then - Camberley is flat as a pancake in comparison


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2012)

TXL said:



			I hate to think what you guys would make of somewhere like Hindhead or Old Thorns then - Camberley is flat as a pancake in comparison  

Click to expand...

I usually play well at Hindhead, so don't notice the hills !! The hike to the short par 3 is a killer I will admit, and not a hole you want the honour on. Have a good game guys.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 17, 2012)

TXL said:



			I hate to think what you guys would make of somewhere like Hindhead or Old Thorns then - Camberley is flat as a pancake in comparison  

Click to expand...

Duly noted!


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 17, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Ian, whatever you do, however long it takes to get there, accept Anthony's offer! Camberley is worth the trip. Just don't forget your walking boots! 

Click to expand...

Jon - you is sounding seriously wimpy - get your steel together to beet these old farts at the end of April! No hills in Lincolnshire! Camberley has a fair climb up 18 (for 50 yards!!) and a few smaller inclines but nothing to give you a heart attack! Lovely course - but don't play Anthony for money! And, whatever you do, do not play Manor House at Castle Comb if you are worried about Camberley - 17-18 will kill you!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I had one in my group do that too....... a peach of a drive, bang up the middle when everyone else is armed with a hybrid... DOH!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't anyone show you the strokesaver???? The climb up 18 is the toughest incline and there isn't really too much that a fit 60 something like Imurg should worry about


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2012)

Leave yer Driver at home bro, That Heather is a bit unforgiving
and im not talking about the ladies in the Halfway Hut

Fragger


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 18, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Jon - you is sounding seriously wimpy - get your steel together to beet these old farts at the end of April! No hills in Lincolnshire! Camberley has a fair climb up 18 (for 50 yards!!) and a few smaller inclines but nothing to give you a heart attack! Lovely course - but don't play Anthony for money! And, whatever you do, do not play Manor House at Castle Comb if you are worried about Camberley - 17-18 will kill you!
		
Click to expand...

It's all a smokescreen Paul! Don't worry mate, we'll be like Seve and Olly in their Ryder Cup prime come April! 

(in my defence, we played Camberley on the hottest weekend of the year!....funny you mention Manor house, it's been on my list for a while ever since walking through it one time. Is it worth a punt?)


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			It's all a smokescreen Paul! Don't worry mate, we'll be like Seve and Olly in their Ryder Cup prime come April! 

(in my defence, we played Camberley on the hottest weekend of the year!....funny you mention Manor house, it's been on my list for a while ever since walking through it one time. Is it worth a punt?)
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Jon - lots of double bluffing - we will also try and get t leat 2 drinks down them on the Saturday night to give them a case of confusion the next day

Manor House is nice - some great holes, but a few average ones. The issue is buggies have to stay on the paths, which is the biggest pain up the a*rse. Like the Monty at Celtic Manor, the terrain does point to a buggy, but I would rather walk than use buggy paths - mostly it is fine walking but there are about 3 really big inclines - and 17-18 is something else!! Well worth playing overal - I would walk - but take some oxygen,or a hip flask!!:fore:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 18, 2012)

PNWokingham said:



			Nice one Jon - lots of double bluffing - we will also try and get t leat 2 drinks down them on the Saturday night to give them a case of confusion the next day

Manor House is nice - some great holes, but a few average ones. The issue is buggies have to stay on the paths, which is the biggest pain up the a*rse. Like the Monty at Celtic Manor, the terrain does point to a buggy, but I would rather walk than use buggy paths - mostly it is fine walking but there are about 3 really big inclines - and 17-18 is something else!! Well worth playing overal - I would walk - but take some oxygen,or a hip flask!!:fore:
		
Click to expand...

That I shall. It looked lovely when we were strolling through it. Hopefully playing the Monty sooner rather than later too if I can get myself sorted and accept the invite that's been given to me by steviep!


----------

